# The Mandalorian: Mark Hamill hatte einen Cameo in Staffel 1 - und wurde jetzt erst gefunden



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Mark Hamill hatte einen Cameo in Staffel 1 - und wurde jetzt erst gefunden*

						Mark Hamill hatte einen Cameo in der Star-War-Serie The Mandalorian Staffel 1, der von den Fans lange nicht entdeckt wurde.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Mark Hamill hatte einen Cameo in Staffel 1 - und wurde jetzt erst gefunden*


----------



## lymbra (24. Juni 2020)

"Entweder war er zu sehen oder auch nur zu sehen."

kann ich bestätigen. Ab und zu habe ich ihn gesehen, in meisten fällen jedoch nur gesehen.


----------



## Kugelfisch (24. Juni 2020)

Gut, dass du ihn gesehen hast, denn gesehen auch ich ihn habe!
Meist jedoch kam, sah und schaute ich.


----------



## OTIS65 (25. Juni 2020)

Moin,

ich muss schon sagen: Waaaahnnnnsinn! Echt. Der hat da mitgespielt und keiner wusste es? Ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen. Sachen gibts die glaubt man kaum.

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (25. Juni 2020)

Also, in "Solo: A Star Wars Story" wäre ich an Hamills Stelle auch lieber unerkannt geblieben. Ebenso wie in den Episoden VII bis IX, aber da war das wohl nicht machbar.  

Dass er zu sehen und manchmal auch nur zu sehen war, würde ich damit erklären, dass er sich selbst ähnlicher sieht als Andere, während er in Verkleidung jemand anderem ähnlicher sieht als seiner Mutter Sohn. Und nur seine Stimme hört sich eben auch total anders an, als er aussieht.


----------



## Slezer (25. Juni 2020)

Krass, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## AlphaMale (25. Juni 2020)

Nach den letzten Filmen davon...würde ich wohl auch lieber einem dort rumstehende Androiden mein Stimme "leihen" wollen.


----------



## Lexx (25. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Also ich habe gesehen das ich ihn nicht gesehen habe.


Ihn gesehen haben du musst, mein junger Padawan.
Sonst dein Training wird abgeschlossen von Meister Fielmann.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2020)

lymbra schrieb:


> "Entweder war er zu sehen oder auch nur zu sehen."
> 
> kann ich bestätigen. Ab und zu habe ich ihn gesehen, in meisten fällen jedoch nur gesehen.


Hat er einen Unsichtbaren gespielt?


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat er einen Unsichtbaren gespielt?



Eher, frei nach Charles Dickens, den Geist des vergangenen Star Wars.


----------

